# Cypripedium tibeticum in a Mediterranean/Desert Climate



## quietaustralian (May 12, 2012)

Early this year two of my hybrid Cyps flowered for the first time (alas I didn't get to see them in flower). This minor success gave me the courage to try growing some more difficult plants and when some tibeticum flasks became available, I thought I'd give them a go. 

As you can see from the pics, these healthy seedling are quite advanced so I'll have to keep them growing. Although my hybrids have been acclimatised to the Southern hemisphere seasons, I'm considering growing these tibeticum during Winter/Autumn and storing the plants in the fridge during the summer months thereby eliminating the problems caused by the extreme summers here.

I have adapted ideas and techniques mostly found on this site. Thanks to those that have given me the inspiration to try.
I'd appreciate any comments and advice.

Regards and thanks, Mick

Materials:
30cm x 12cm plastic orchid pots
37cm x 17cm clay pots
Plastic base/reservoir 
Sphagnum moss
Wicking tape 
Clay balls and scoria for drainage 
Fine marble chips (not shown in pictures)
Potting mix is: 4 parts perlite, 1 part cocopeat and 1/2 shell grit
Plastic domes. Short term


----------



## Hakone (May 12, 2012)

Cypripedium can not long cultivated in pots, must be planted .You have now the success, but what about after that.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 12, 2012)

Good luck Mick. I have to say you have an uphill battle on your hands - and I say that from experience. In the heat of southern Japan I have managed to keep C. formosanum and C. macranthos seedlings alive such that they SLOWLY have been getting bigger year by year, but man, it has been a long road. I think a couple of the C. formosanum will finally flower next year. The C. macranthos? Maybe never!

BTW, are you trying to grow these in Australia or Vietnam?


----------



## Hakone (May 12, 2012)

you can trying to grow cypripedium in Thái Nguyên.


The average temperatures in the hottest and the coldest months are 28.9 °C in June and 15.2 °C in January. The lowest recorded is 13.7 °C. Total number of sunny hours in a year is ranges between 1,300 and 1,750, which is equally distributed for months in a year. The climate of Thái Nguyên has two distinct seasons: the rainy season from May to October and dry season from October to May. The average rainfall per annum lies in the range of 2,000 to 2,500 mm


----------



## Dido (May 12, 2012)

Wish you a lot of luck. 
But reginae would ne a better choice. 

I think you are aibel to grow them in big pots later. 
But temps are critical. Keep the seedlings in good shape and as cool as possibel. 

Keep us updated. 
Maybe you should try it with reginae or flavum next time. 

Reginae is one of the best things to start with seedlings


----------



## Kevin (May 12, 2012)

quietaustralian said:


> Early this year two of my hybrid Cyps flowered for the first time (alas I didn't get to see them in flower). This minor success gave me the courage to try growing some more difficult plants and when some tibeticum flasks became available, I thought I'd give them a go.
> 
> As you can see from the pics, these healthy seedling are quite advanced so I'll have to keep them growing. Although my hybrids have been acclimatised to the Southern hemisphere seasons, I'm considering growing these tibeticum during Winter/Autumn and storing the plants in the fridge during the summer months thereby eliminating the problems caused by the extreme summers here.
> 
> ...



Good luck, and keep us posted. Did your plants originate in Australia, but you are growing them in Vietnam? Good idea to try to reverse the seasons. From the climatic info on Wikipedia for your area, the minimun average winter temps are 15 C. How warm does it get in winter? I think those would be fine for growing temps, as that is about what it is her for the winter. As long as you give them a cool rest like you say you will, then I don't see a problem, but then again, my cyp growing success is minimal. I see enough of them in wild around here.


----------



## quietaustralian (May 16, 2012)

I maintain a collection of slippers in Australia that includes a few mature Cyps and the seedlings mentioned in this thread. 

By reversing the seasons (growing mid Autumn to mid Spring) and refrigerating the plants during the hottest part of the year, I can maintain temps of 10C min to 24C max during the growth period. 

I may be able to grow some Cyps in Thái Nguyên but I believe I'd have to use the same seasonal adjustment as in Australia. 

The weather information for Thái Nguyên shown on the internet is little misleading as the weather recordings are taken at Nội Bài International airport. Although Nội Bài airport is only 40km from Thái Nguyên city and 60km from my house, geographical features including the Tam Đảo mountain range influence the weather in my area. Absolute min is about 4C with Summer temps often in the high 30s. Around a fortnight ago the temps in the Northern parts of Thái Nguyên didn't drop below 37C for about a week, with a max of 43C. 

My main concern in growing these plants is trying to maintain them in containers and rot/fungal problems. Touch wood, I havent had any fungal problems thus far.

The links below show that long term container growing of Cyps is possible. The challenge is to discover how to do it in my conditions.

http://www.ladyslipper.com/cyppot.htm

http://culturesheet.org/_media/users:nanoj:nanoj_16_1:martin_4-11.pdf

Regards and thanks, Mick


----------



## Kevin (May 16, 2012)

Hakone said:


> Cypripedium can not long cultivated in pots, must be planted .You have now the success, but what about after that.



It absolutely is possible. I have seen it first-hand form some expert growers here.



quietaustralian said:


> I maintain a collection of slippers in Australia that includes a few mature Cyps and the seedlings mentioned in this thread.
> 
> By reversing the seasons (growing mid Autumn to mid Spring) and refrigerating the plants during the hottest part of the year, I can maintain temps of 10C min to 24C max during the growth period.
> 
> ...



I personally don't see why you wouldn't have success. How long of growing season will you give them? This might determine the long-term success.


----------



## monocotman (May 17, 2012)

Kevin,
I can confirm that long term culture of cyps is entirely possible in pots.
Some of mine are 8 years old and they came from a grower who had done the same for many years.
You just have to 'adapt' your regime.
Plants are way overpotted in super coarse perlite and it works for me.
The compost never breaks down and there is lots of 'buffering' of the root environment, so plants can be left for years to grow and gain strength,
Regards,
David


----------

